# VIDEO: PROPER Cervical Dislocation of mice



## BNorbi (Oct 2, 2013)

Viewer discretion advised: This video depicts humane euthanasia of rodents.

Just made this video a few days back and I find it important to spread because there's some horrible stuff on YouTube under the title "Cervical Dislocation" in which the rodent suffers horribly.

The method is applicable to all small rodents. I'd like to request that you guys share this video too, if you care about reducing the suffering to the bare minimum for ALL animals, yes, even for the prey!

Here's the link you may share: How to perform proper Cervical Dislocation | pre-killing feeder mice | GRAPHIC - YouTube

Cheers.

P.S.: I'm not looking for fame, the video is on an otherwise quite unused account and only my hands and belly shows really.


----------

